# Sticky  BEFORE ASKING FOR ANY ADVICE



## Husky_Jim

Hi guys!
Since i see every other day 'my plants are dying' posts, i want to make a sort list of what someone has to post in order to be able to find the cause of it.

- Detailed description of the tank and water chamistry:
e.g.

100 gallon tank 150x60x50cm
PH:6,5
GH:8
KH:3
Phosphates:30
Co2:10mg

- Detailed description of the lighting used:
e.g.

2xPower Compact bulbs 5700k for 10 hours/day
2xT8 FLORA GRO bulbs 3200k for 12 hours/day

- Description of the substrate:
e.g.
2 inches of leafmold
3 inches of silica sand 2mm in diameter on top of the leaf mold

- Description of the Furtilizers used
e.g.
5ml Seachem Flourish weekly
10ml Aq.Ph. Leaf Zone 2 times per week
10 Root Tabs+Iron every two months
DIY Yeast-Sugar Co2 injection (1 bubble/sec)

- Description of your plants:
e.g.
3 Echinodorus Tenellus
5 Sinersia Rivullaris
10 Valisneria Natans
If you don't know the spieces of your plants just post a clear picture for iding them.

You are not obligated to have all these information but it could help a lot if you have them....

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## elTwitcho

Changed title so hopefully more people will read it, as they certainly don't appear to be doing lately


----------

